# When you became an FA..



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 20, 2007)

I read "Your first belly rub" tread and I started to wonder what was the first fat-related sexual experience for me... and probably experience that made me an FA I'm now. I remeber being 17 or around I met first big girl in my life. It was new years day and we met on party organized by one of my friends. And she was there as well.... I was like wow at the first sight... concluding we ended up kissing by the end of the party. I remeber she was looking so nice comparing to other girls... lovely dress - showing her curves, lovely face, and those charm she had... just love at the first sight. We stated to date a while ago and been together for around 2 years (with breaks). It was first woman I had in my life and I remeber how great she felt, and how great she looked... I was wondering sometimes how is it possible for me to find skinny girls attractive, cause big girls have everything just more of it...  I remeber that first touches, first rubs on her thick tighs, first belly rubs...these intimate contacts changed me for a life... I never had skinny partner since then. I think that's the experience that changed my life. Before I liked big girls but I never thought that they are so wonderful. Don't get me wrong that I speak only about sex and intimate things.. well that's important part as well... but it is so much pleasure holding soft hand instead of skinny one, look how charming big girl is moving, how happy she looks smiling... all that small things also made me an FA and I'm pretty sure that's because my first partner was BBW - once had it... didnt want anything else. 
So dear FAs when you became an FA or realized you are one? 
P.S Sorry for my english


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 20, 2007)

I don' know, good question

I would think for me it roots back to the fifth grade or so, can't bee to sure on that, and thier was a girl in the class that was always nice to me. Eventually she grew on me, I guess you could say? too bad she turned down a really dark path (she died from a drug OD last I heard)


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been an FA for literally as long as I can remember. As early as kindergarten (!) I was aware that for some reason I really enjoyed being around the fat girls, and by middle school I was getting puppy-dog crushes on them in that non-sexual, prepubescent sort of way .

When I first got online in 1994, I was just hitting puberty, so when I discovered USENET (the pre-WWW version of message boards, for you young'uns ) and saw that there was an "alt.sex.fat" and an "alt.sex.weight-gain," I immediately thought "gee, that sounds like something I'd be into," and pretty soon it became clear that that yep, that was indeed what turned me on sexually .

(It took me much longer to actually accept that fact, but that's a story for a different thread.)

I remember sitting down with the _World Almanac_ in sixth or seventh grade and trying to do some calculations with the statistics on obesity: "OK, if X percent of the population is overweight, and Y percent of the population is my age, and half of them are female, that means there are Z number of girls I can date..." Did any other guys ever do this sort of thing?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 20, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I've been an FA for literally as long as I can remember. As early as kindergarten (!) I was aware that for some reason I really enjoyed being around the fat girls, and by middle school I was getting puppy-dog crushes on them in that non-sexual, prepubescent sort of way .
> 
> When I first got online in 1994, I was just hitting puberty, so when I discovered USENET (the pre-WWW version of message boards, for you young'uns ) and saw that there was an "alt.sex.fat" and an "alt.sex.weight-gain," I immediately thought "gee, that sounds like something I'd be into," and pretty soon it became clear that that yep, that was indeed what turned me on sexually .
> 
> ...



This is a familar topic.  

Slacker....funny; your story sounds so similar to mine.

I knew I had something going with fatness and fat folk since I can remember. Huggin' the fat ladies at church, the first time I saw a Guiness Book of World Records (Heaviest People), and my earliest sightings of large/fat folk all resonated something inside. Adolescence, of course, also had its own episodes of "awakening." 

Perhaps like SlackerFA and others, I'm one of those FA's who isn't just attracted to large/fat women. Fat and size is a theme and sensuousness that has an erotic charge and appeal that impacts the sense of my own body, its libidinal impulses, my intellectual interests, social relationships, even spiritual outlook.

Large/Fat women - of all proportions - are simply the best expression of beauty and feminity I know and resonate with.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Interesting topic...I think for me..it was a sorta deep rooted lust..that I had trouble identifying until about 10-12 yrs ago..I was dating a biker..with a huge hairy belly..and he used to walk around with just a leather vest with his amazing gut hanging out..as if he was proud of it...or thought he was avg...there were also BEER BELLY CONTESTS right along with wet tshirt contests in DAYTONA.and that DROVE ME INSANE....the thought of guys showing off their massive bellys..and trust me...theres some biggens there :smitten: 

I was pretty much a goner ever after...next real bf was rather lean...and I inadvertently put abunch of weight on him (bad girl..bad bad girl)..he couldn't leave any food on his plate...haha and had never had a gf cook for him every nite and make breakfast and lunches..yes always the obedient FEEDER..never missed a meal for my boys :batting: but he hated it..and went to great lengths to shed the 20-25# he put on...although he knew i dug it  

I guess the rest is history...I try not to discriminate..cause I do have quite an affinity for body builders or power lifters as well..and have occasionally met a LEAN / ATHLETIC type that got to me and rocked my world..but ultimately....its the bigger STOCKY boys that totally turn me on..especially if they want to add 50, 100 or 200# :smitten: *


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think I ever "became" an FA, just have always been one. Even in grade school, I always thought that D---- S---- was the cutest girl in the class, and she also happened to be the fattest. Of course, I got ridiculed by other guys for liking fat girls, but I never let that bother me. And I would NEVER stand for one of them to say anything about a girl I was with at the time. Funny thing now is, when I see those guys these days, I see they are with a BBW. Closet FA's...gotta love 'em.

I have always preferred fat girls/women. Nothing like hugging a woman and your finding out your arms can't get all the way around her. SIGH. To me, there is nothing sexier than a fat woman, especially my wife. I've never dated, or gone out with a thin woman. Just never had that desire man, never had the desire.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 20, 2007)

Sometime between fertilization and sentience, probably closer to the former. Scarily enough that's about when i got into feeding too...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I am pretty sure I was born with this preference, but the first time I ever really acted on it was when I was like .. 13yrs old and in 8th grade or so. This big girl in my homeroom class would always wear tight shirts and during the pledge of allegiance she'd put her hand to her heart of course and with that .. the shirt would ride up revealing a bit of love handle rollage. 

I made it my mission to ask this girl out. and I did. It was difficult to see each other since you know, middle school .. a lot of the time it felt like a school exclusive relationship since transportation was an issue. We did go see Titanic though, which for 3+ hrs meant that I could sit there and knead her belly which was spilling onto the armrest with my thumb whilst holding her hand. Hahaha .. yeah .. and then there was the 8th grade Winter dance .. we slow danced to one song and I remember distinctly wrapping my arms around her midsection and sinking in and I was so blatantly loving it that her friend at the time (also a big girl) looked at me and said "are you enjoying Christine's rolls" I think it took every ounce of my being to not say YES!

I'm glad I didn't give a shit what people thought of me at a very early age.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 20, 2007)

Well maybe became is just wrong word... should be more like realize you are and FA  But you all got my idea... when just THAT thing happened 
Cheers


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

Every FA I've known and discussed this with (most) were "born" with it... and remember the feeling from way back when. I don't think anything made them realize they were, they just always were.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah but don't you think that they are moments in our lifes that makes us become stronger in preferences? I mean I know I will never get back to skinny girl... and if I would never had big girl in my life I wouldn't be able to think this way. Its more like... I found big girls attractive since I can remeber but my first BBW was bit turning point... I just not attracted to skinny ones... yes I can find them pretty but not attractive.
Cheers


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with AM, mostly. Being a FA is something that is ingrained and hardwired into your head/nervous system/genes. Not that an appreciation of fat girls can't become an aquired taste, but most of us just have this little gong that goes off sometime around puberty. For me it manifested it self earlier when the pictures of robustly built (read big boobs and healthy sized bootys) women in my grandfathers German magazines ( Nue Review) would draw my attention - age 8 or 9. Later in grammar school, a certain girl, Deborah D........, easily a young SSBBW, was the object of my attention. But being the shy, reclusive artsy/science kid i was, i did not let her know out right of my attraction. But that girl kinda cemented it. In HS, it was the big girls that drew my attention and got asked out. Lost my cherry to a BBW. 

Scroll forward, have i dated thin girls? Yes! Did i find them attractive, yes, but not the deep, down to the root ( and we know what root that is) slaveringly hungry, loose all concentration attraction that a cute fat girl elicts. Last time i dated a thin girl was in my twentys and I am old enough to be the father of some these youngens we got on the board. And after that never looked back.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 21, 2007)

My husband maintains that he became an FA when he began to date me. Sweet talker! :smitten: 

I'll take his word for it, because I was apparently the only really fat girl he ever dated. I could also tell that he really had no idea how to deal with someone my size, but he learned well. By then I had dated several boys who I knew were fat admirers, but wth Art the feeling was very different -- in a good way. To paraphrase Shakespeare, "Some are born fat admirers, some achieve fat admiration, and some have fat admiration thrust upon them."


----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 21, 2007)

I think there has already been a thread similar to this but anyway I like telling my story so here's my two cents worth.

I guess I've been a FA my whole life. When I was young I never had the view of that fat was not beautiful like so many people make out. My favourite teacher in primary school was a big woman and as I got closer to my teens, I started noticing that I liked seeing fat women, especially really fat ones. i also remember seeing people like Rosalie Bradford and Teighlor in Guinness World Records and liking the look of their bodies a lot. Realizing that I was a FA probably came about when I was 11 or 12. Around this time was when I discovered Dimensions and learnt all the fat terminology like FA and BBW.

At parties in highschool I always liked talking with the fat girls in my grade and they always dressed nicely. One of the bigger girls in my grade was also a fairly good swimmer so I had the pleasure of seeing her in a swimming costume a few times. None of the big girls I knew were exceedingly big, the biggest one of them was probably about 200lb but they were much better looking than the skinny girls.

So yeah always liked fat girls more than skinny girls. Started realizing from about aged 5 and definitely knew I was a FA by age 11 or 12.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 22, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> .
> So dear FAs when you became an FA or realized you are one?
> P.S Sorry for my english



I was an FA, I am an FA, I will be an FA!
In my teenies I read in a newspaper about men who love big women, the story was about of one of these early NAAFA Clubs. So I realised that I am an FA, loving big is my world.


----------



## Observer (Apr 22, 2007)

I remember grade school attractions, completely non-sexual, to chubbier girls that I never had for their more slender counterparts. I just liked the way they looked and dressed. Although I did date some very nice slender people it was never the same. Finally I married one (to no one's surprise) and I've never been sorry.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 22, 2007)

2nd grade. i remember seeing this one girl, thinking she was cute and saying to myself something to the effect of "it'd be great if she gained weight."


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 22, 2007)

I realized that I was a FA during puberty, however my I always seem to like the larger girls even before that!


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 22, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Yeah but don't you think that they are moments in our lifes that makes us become stronger in preferences? I mean I know I will never get back to skinny girl... and if I would never had big girl in my life I wouldn't be able to think this way. Its more like... I found big girls attractive since I can remeber but my first BBW was bit turning point... I just not attracted to skinny ones... yes I can find them pretty but not attractive.
> Cheers



BGL, were you a closet FA? The reason I ask is because of one sentence in your above statement, "I will never get back to skinny girl." This leads me to believe that you used to date/go out with skinny women. I can never say I'll never go back to a skinny girl, because I have never been with one. I have never been attracted to a skinny girl. All my life I have been a lover of the fat female form. That is not to say that I don't think there are pretty skinny women, cause there certainly are. I just prefer fat women, and always have. I have no idea what it's like to be romantic with a skinny girl, nor have I ever wanted to know.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 23, 2007)

No I don't think that I ever been closet FA but yes it happened to me to date skinny girls before... see the problem in country where I lived and grown up was that actually there were no fat girls around... now it's different but when I was around 15 or something it was exception... well I live in different place now so number of BBW is much higher there.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 23, 2007)

I remember being very little maybe 8 -10 area and getting what I called then a "Weird sensation" in my crotchular region when i was around my 500+ pound 17 year old babysitter. So I guess you could say it was born in?


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Apr 23, 2007)

I remember first becoming interested and such around 11-12 or so and thats around when i first found Dimensions and have been hooked ever since, so now im 20 and its been a flabtastic 9 years so far


----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 24, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I remember being very little maybe 8 -10 area and getting what I called then a "Weird sensation" in my crotchular region when i was around my 500+ pound 17 year old babysitter. So I guess you could say it was born in?



Lucky you getting a 500+ pound babysitter. I'm jealous.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 25, 2007)

As long as I can remember...way back into childhood I always liked the fatter cartoon characters better than their thinner counterparts! I can't remember a time when I wasn't.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> As long as I can remember...way back into childhood I always liked the fatter cartoon characters better than their thinner counterparts! I can't remember a time when I wasn't.



Same here... As long as I can remember. My first memory of a noticably fat woman is when I was about 6 years old. I was in a bar in Kodiak Alaska (yes, this is a true story... my adoptive grandparents owned the place...) This woman and her friend were sitting on bar stools, I remember being mesmerized by her exposed love handles and that her rear end was so much bigger than the bar stool. My grandma basically told me to stop asking questions about her.

fa_man_stan


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 25, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I remember being very little maybe 8 -10 area and getting what I called then a "Weird sensation" in my crotchular region when i was around my 500+ pound 17 year old babysitter. So I guess you could say it was born in?



<regains breathe for a minute>

wow. I'm jealous, too.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Same here... As long as I can remember. My first memory of a noticably fat woman is when I was about 6 years old. I was in a bar in Kodiak Alaska (yes, this is a true story... my adoptive grandparents owned the place...) This woman and her friend were sitting on bar stools, I remember being mesmerized by her exposed love handles and that her rear end was so much bigger than the bar stool. My grandma basically told me to stop asking questions about her.
> 
> fa_man_stan



Stan, this classic image (asses over seats, especially *bar stools*) needs to be in print somewhere. I've always noticed such things, too, as long as I can remember. But, I have no such vivid memories as yours. 

Love the last line, too. LOL.


----------



## Tad (Apr 26, 2007)

Basically the same here, I think I was an FA from at least the time I can remember having any notice of size at all. Certainly when I was of an age to be reading picture books and read "The Pumpkin Giant" my response was something like 'cool, a book that says it is OK for the main characters to be fat!' Then when we moved between grades two and three I gained exposure for the first time to some super sized women, and was fascinated by them (and by the thought of what it would be like to be in their family). When I hit puberty my very first sensation of sexual attraction was to the chubbiest girl in our class. 

In other words, there was no one moment of becoming an FA or realizing I was an FA, it was just there all along. But I also knew from before I can remember that you didn't talk about this. So it was not until some time after puberty that I began to think explicitly much about these things.

-Ed


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I became an FA at the age of 14...but it is hard to pin-point exactly why. I remember liking to see women with big bellies, and round figures...I honestly don't know what triggered it for me though, or why when I hit puberty I automatically was attracted to fat girls.

I suppose it is the italian genes


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 30, 2007)

I became an FA when I was around 8 or 9, I had watched this cartoon called "Freaky Stories" it had this supermodel who had been taking this pills that made her lose weight, except these pills were really sponges. She couldn't drink any water but she didn't know why, so on the night of the pagent she was wearing a red dress. She became dehydrated and drank alot of water. The sponges reacted and her hips started to flare and she blew up like a balloon. Ever since then I was an FA mostly into Pear Shaped women and asses. That is how I became an FA


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 14, 2007)

I experienced an awakening when Iwas 10 watching the movies "Village of The Giants" and the "Attack of the 50' Woman"

at age 12 I had this enormous baby sitter Mrs. Oleson who was always willing to lend an ear to what ever I had to say. She always listened with keen interest. She also liked to make chocolate chip cookies called cowboy cookies.

At age 14 I had gotten badly beat up by a bunch of bullies in jr high school. The fattest girl in school saw it go down and she helped me to my feet and cleaned me up. I dont recall her name.

When I finially became sexually active at age 16 there was this beautiful girl named Hellan Diaz. I was in love she was too shy to accept my approach to her. Hellan Diaz was my first schoolboy crush. Later I met Alice who was 6 foot tall and 275 lbs of sheer delight.

My first sexual encounter was with a 98lb aisian beauty Linmynmae. We had good meeting of minds and shared so much in common. When she advanced on me for sex I was not turned on by the least. I loved her like a sister not as someone of sexual arousal.

Dravenhawk


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 14, 2007)

To be honest, I think I was always one... just never realized it until recently...


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I have always been one.

I think the first time I really realised it was when I was about 6 or 7, and I saw a huge woman on a TV quiz show, I think, and she won the big prize. She looked so happy jumping up and down... I think I was really attracted to bigger women from then.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine's a lot like _broshe_'s in that the first memory I have of anything related to being an FA was having a crush on a bigger girl in my Grade 5 class. It didn't go anywhere, of course, but being that it was Grade 5 there's really nowhere it could have gone, I suppose. So that's the short and long of it. There's probably more locked away in the recesses of my brain, but I'll be damned if can remember any of it.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Sep 15, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> I remember being very little maybe 8 -10 area and getting what I called then a "Weird sensation" in my crotchular region when i was around my 500+ pound 17 year old babysitter. So I guess you could say it was born in?



Lucky boy!

My first FA rumblings was a fascination with "waddling" ducks in our first grade Alice and Jerry readers. My first concious FA thoughts were at age 8upon seeing a BBW at our country club pool who was drying herself off after swimming. I remember thinking that "Other people don't like her, but I do." After that I always hoped that I'd see her at the pool.

I had a fat baby sitter later, at least that's what other people said about her. She had a little tummy, but I always wished that she was "really fat".

I knew I was different when I got to see my Dad's collection of Playboys. My friend and I were looking at them and he was going wild, but I just thought they were pretty.

Things progressed slowly. In high school I conciously had many fat female friends but my girlfriend was normal sized. Hey, she was a very nice person. 38 years later we are still friends. It was in high school that I read of the founding of NAAFA in the paper. This was significant because NAAFA was tiny and a 1000 miles away, yet it made news because it was so outrageous for the time.

In my early 20's I was a founding member of the L.A. NAAFA chapter. The initial meeting was amazing. About 20 very fat people in a tiny Venice house. Since then, I really haven't had much interest in slim women.


----------



## dm35609 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am dating myself, I know, but my first big girl memories go back to when I was 5-6 years old. The same company that published the Archie and Jughead comics had another character named Little Lotta, a fat, very strong girl who could eat with one hand while taking care of some bullies with the other. I was caught by my second grade teacher writing a Little Lotta story when I was supposed to be doing something else and was mortified.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

dm35609 said:


> I am dating myself, I know, but my first big girl memories go back to when I was 5-6 years old. The same company that published the Archie and Jughead comics had another character named Little Lotta, a fat, very strong girl who could eat with one hand while taking care of some bullies with the other. I was caught by my second grade teacher writing a Little Lotta story when I was supposed to be doing something else and was mortified.



Welcome to Dimensions, dm! I love Little Lotta and have a little figurine of her sitting here by my computer


----------



## Observer (Sep 16, 2007)

Ah yes - Little Lotta, featured by Harvey Comics from 1953 to 1994 (with some breaks), originally as a character in Little Dot in 1953 and then spun off into her own successful series beginning in 1955 before being relegated to a sustaining role in Richie Rich after 1976. There was even a parallel series in the sixties and early seventies, "Little Lotta in Foodland," that emphasized her eating rather than her strength and super-heroics. 

The history (including illustrations) is here., here. and here. I always enjoyed her as a kid (shows my FA tendancies even then) but wasn't aware that Harvey did the Archie series as well. She was the anti-type for the stereotypical school fat girl - talented, never apologetic for her size or appetite, super-strong, loving, and popular - she even had a nerdy boyfriend who was involved in many of her capers.

Like many kids comics (Disney, Lantz, etc) Harvey's series died out with the takeover of childhood entertainment by television, DVDs and home computers.


----------



## dm35609 (Sep 18, 2007)

I obviously could be wrong about the Archie thing. I haven't bought comic books in quite a while. But origins aside, Little Lotta either had an effect on me or connected with something with which I was born.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 19, 2007)

The most dramatic point was at a waterpark.


----------



## James (Sep 19, 2007)

I've always been one...

As a kid, I'm sure I was drawn to it. My favorite teacher was plump, my favorite aunt was big etc. I just felt most natural and normal when interacting with 'fat folk' (to steal mr plaid pants' term)

My first 'erotic' memory was from when I was 9 or 10 and in a swimming pool in France. I remember seeing a beautiful big lady stride confidently towards the pool... I remember she was wearing a green swimsuit and had dark brown hair... her belly and thighs jiggled as she got into the pool. 

I was transfixed 

I couldnt take my eyes off the way her body moved as she swam through the pool and when she got out I remember the sight of the water glistening on her... dripping down from the folds of her belly...

It was the first time I'd seen the unclothed (sorta) form a 'real' woman's body. I knew that it was special and beautiful in a way I couldnt really understand at the time... I remember the wooshy feeling in my tummy and speeding up of my heart and thinking ... I want to see THAT again!


----------



## THE REDNECK BADASS (Sep 19, 2007)

I say my FA happen when I was like 4 years old as I would go around telling folks in my family that I want a Fat Woman and then when I got going to school I would always date the Fat Chicks and then when I quit school I was still into Fat Chicks and then recently this year since I have found alot of BBW sites like this one then I'm totaly been obsessed with them anyhow I must say that I was born with it and I love it every bit of it just waiting on for the right BBW to come and Rock my World upside down


----------



## Zackariah (Sep 19, 2007)

My story is a bit different than the general "I always was" consensus, so I thought I'd tell it. I've always been fascinated in particular by rounded bellies, but oddly enough, when I was younger I mostly thought I was attracted to pregnant women. I was always open minded about size, and would have said I preferred 'voluptuous' women, but most of my crushes in middle and high school were actually quite thin. 

However, when I hooked up with my current girlfriend (who I've been with for a little over six years now) she was a bbw. At the time I didn't mind, but over the course of a year or so, I came to actually love and appreciate her size, rather than just accept it. Nowadays, a woman pretty much has to carry at least a little extra weight to catch my eye, and I make sure my girlfriend knows I love her just the way she is.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 20, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr - that's a tricky question to answer! I'm not sure, though, whether an FA is something you BECOME or something you ARE.

I have always been open-minded about size - and about appearance in general. This sort of makes me think I always was one. FA, that is. But for me, much of this must've been subconscious for many years, and I honestly cannot remember any specific point of time when I all of a sudden realized that "Hey! I'm an FA!". To me, "fat girls are beautiful" is a fact that I've never questioned. It just feels natural.

/ CuslonGodibb



big_gurl_lvr said:


> I read "Your first belly rub" tread and I started to wonder what was the first fat-related sexual experience for me... and probably experience that made me an FA I'm now. I remeber being 17 or around I met first big girl in my life. It was new years day and we met on party organized by one of my friends. And she was there as well.... I was like wow at the first sight... concluding we ended up kissing by the end of the party. I remeber she was looking so nice comparing to other girls... lovely dress - showing her curves, lovely face, and those charm she had... just love at the first sight. We stated to date a while ago and been together for around 2 years (with breaks). It was first woman I had in my life and I remeber how great she felt, and how great she looked... I was wondering sometimes how is it possible for me to find skinny girls attractive, cause big girls have everything just more of it...  I remeber that first touches, first rubs on her thick tighs, first belly rubs...these intimate contacts changed me for a life... I never had skinny partner since then. I think that's the experience that changed my life. Before I liked big girls but I never thought that they are so wonderful. Don't get me wrong that I speak only about sex and intimate things.. well that's important part as well... but it is so much pleasure holding soft hand instead of skinny one, look how charming big girl is moving, how happy she looks smiling... all that small things also made me an FA and I'm pretty sure that's because my first partner was BBW - once had it... didnt want anything else.
> So dear FAs when you became an FA or realized you are one?
> P.S Sorry for my english


----------



## califkevin (Sep 28, 2007)

I've always been as far as I can remember. But I think it really dawned on me as I got a little older (30s) and gained weight myself that I really admired and was attracted to a woman who is large as well. After all, I don't want to break the poor thing in bed!


----------



## maxoutfa (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe that I was born with it, but received so many negative messages while I was growing up (both my parents were always dieting, while I was a skinny kid) that I didn't come to embrace it until I was almost 40 - always thinking that it was my little "deviant" secret and that no-one else thought the way that I did. 
Then came the internet and dimensions and I discovered that I wasn't alone, but even now most of my predilliction remains in the pergatory of my dreams, daydreams, and musings. I'm sure my longtime wife would not understand, just as I'm sure she has no desire to participate - so my preference remains in a dark closet in my mind; and I'm ok with that.


----------



## rockhound225 (Oct 7, 2007)

I was pretty young when I realized that I was an FA, looking back on it, but I just didn't know how to classify what I was feeling. My first such memory goes all the way back to my first grade class when I wrote the first-grade equivalent of a weight gain story. I came to embrace my love of the fatter female form in high school when I dated several girls who by no means where thin, or even of moderate size.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 8, 2007)

I've always been a FA as long as I can remember. The first time I could remember being attracted to big girls was around...I dunno...9 or 10. I remember being in a waiting room and seeing a woman who had REALLY big legs and I thought it was attractive. 

Being bisexual, I can answer the other side of the coin. I remember being attracted to my first big guy in fourth grade. He was really cute, fairly tall and I would have killed to kiss him. Of course being in a hick town and a young age at that, That would have been a bad idea. 

I've dated a skinny girl before though. It was pretty strange. I mean, I was attracted to her but it felt different from being with a fat girl, which was all I dated up until that point.


----------



## sid76 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I always liked larger girls/women, even in elementary school, I'd try to get the bigger girls to "wrestle" and sit on me. I kind of repressed this through highschool and university but now I know I am a FA. Bigger women just look better to me than slimmer women. I also have a bit of a squish fetish so a bigger woman is much better for that as well.


----------



## fasteddie1 (Oct 10, 2007)

In college. Sophomore year. I had a bad experience with this skinny girl, then I met a nice, jolly BBW. The first time we went to bed, I did oral on her for like an hour. 

I was hooked. BBW's taste better down there, I think.


----------



## unfront (Oct 11, 2007)

When did I become an FA? That is a good question. The Answer?


It was hard wired into my psyche prior to arriving here. I came to this world with Fat Admiration burnt into my soul. I will leave this place having learned at least one thing: Fat Women ARE beautiful!


----------



## zosimos (Oct 11, 2007)

When I was seven years old, there was one plump girl in my class, and I can remember fantasizing about driving up to her house with an entire truck filled with candy and sweets, and feeding her. Also around the same time, the excellent inflation scene in the movie "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" made a distinct impression, as did a certain section in a certain book of world records.


----------



## jimj (Oct 11, 2007)

In my case as my wife started to put on the pounds I really started to like it.At that point I searched the internet.The more I saw about bbw the more I realized how attracted I was.I also realized that through the years I had been attracted to quite a few bigger women but hadn't thought about it.


----------



## R. Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

I probably have been for some time, but didn't really acknowledge it until puberty got all of the hormones flowing. As a younger lad I always would linger on talk shows when they had large women on them, and I remember being kind of transfixed upon it.

When I was 14ish and had first realized the internet could be used to fulfill some my need for onanism I wasn't drawn to Carmen Electra, I was drawn to Dimensions where I lurked around and read Melanie Bell's stories and discovered Kelligrl, and then things clicked.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 12, 2007)

This thread makes me happy.

Just saying.


----------



## shadowz (Oct 12, 2007)

I have to second that  Its thrilling to know so many guys digging bigger gals~


----------



## Mauiboy (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the "I was born an FA" camp. My first memory of my attraction to bbw's was in grade 6 and there was a girl in my class that was very fat and I loved to look at her. I asked one of my friends what he thought of her and he said "Yuck, she soooo fat! How can you like her?". After that I kept my thoughts to myself but always chased large (and lovely) ladies. I remember going to a Rachel Welch movie with the same friend and him saying he'd like to "do" her. I had absolutely no attraction. Can't say I missed much and have been following my heart and inclination ever since. I've never regretted that. In some ways I envy the younger people who have the "net" and can share their feelings more openly. There were times that I felt quite alone but never regretted my preference -- cuz it's great and made me very very happy in the long run.

Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## dan (Oct 13, 2007)

When I was on a seesaw as a child with a much heavier girl than myself. She held me up in the air and that at a young age of about 3 or 4 had a sexual arousal.


----------



## cliffsurfer (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't remember exactly when I learned I was attracted to bbw's, but it was always in me. I remember having a crush in high school on the only heavy set cheerleader. As years gone by, my attraction has gotten stronger. At first it was probably more for bbw's, but in the last 5 years ssbbw's have also got my attention  300-400 +. I think I associate fat with femininity.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the thread too; tis most fascinating. And sweet. Anyhow thank you, and do proceed; I shall continue to curl up and listen.


----------



## UberAris (Oct 14, 2007)

Myself, I can look back and find it hard NOT to think of a time I liked women of size. I personally think that I was 'born' loving big gals, but it was also reinforced throughout my life. I remember that my preschool teacher was of considerable size, my first swimming instructor, second grade teacher, etc. I'm going to agree with Cliffsurfer, that I think I associate size with femininity.


----------



## Gspoon (Oct 14, 2007)

When I became an FA, I decided to accept it and live by it.

I found out about my Fat Admiration when I was about 15 years old, just getting out of freshman year of highschool. I had visited a few sites on Weight Gain, BBWs, and Fat Admiration. I had never been so weak chested in my life, I never thought that there was something so beautiful and sexy in my life. I had a feeling I liked this stuff all my life, but I didn't know why. But when I saw some of it... Oh yeah, I felt free to express my sexuality. Well, not really express it, more along the lines of "You'll probably only see me with a plus size girl from now on".


----------



## jello4me (Oct 26, 2007)

As I was growing up a female cousin about 16 lived with us who was heavy and also a slut. She always seemed to have a half shirt or bikini on and her belly roll and love handles hung over her too tight pants. There was no doubt that big girls were for me after seeing her poolside sitting with a big roll spilling over her bikini while family members told her she was heavy.


----------



## djfiam23 (Oct 26, 2007)

I always tell myself that I've been an FA ever since I was born, and I guess that's kind of true. But honestly, I didn't feel like an FA until I discovered other people out there with the same tastes as me. Up until then I just felt like a freak. Also, I feel like I became an FA the first time I ever told another person face to face about my preferences. It felt so good to be able to actually say it out loud to somebody else. That's when I really became an FA.


----------



## FAinPA (Oct 27, 2007)

Probably 12-13yo, and honest to Goodness, standing up for two girls in particular in our class that were made fun of because they were what I term as sexy. From there it the Carnie Wilson photo in Vanity Fair magazine when Wilson Phillips were on top of the charts; I graduated college down south, moved to NYC and went to a Goddesses' dance at Cafe 44 in fall of '95. In one word, paradise. From there, married to an amazing BBW for 5+ yrs. and we still love going to bashes and dances.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 27, 2007)

As long as I can remember, I have loved BBW's. My first images of women were, grandmother's aunts, older sisters, etc. It wasn't until I went to kindergarden that I found there were some boys who did not find 'women of size' attractive.
I dated my first girlfriend at age seventeen and she was a very pretty BBW. My next girlfriends were larger and larger.
While playing with numbers, I found that I divided my girlfriend's weight by her height in inches and that gave an average weight per inch. I discovered that each of my four girlfriends were progressively heavier than my previous girlfriend.
After I got married, I discovered as my wife's weight went up, I got excited about that reality. I married a BBW and found it fantastic to be married to a SSBBW!
My wife could not maintain her health at her personal best weight (in my opinion) and lost weight. She is still a BBW but, I still remember vivid images of my SSBBW wife. She is also a super person and my best friend for the forty-two years of marriage.

Adrian


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 27, 2007)

jello4me said:


> As I was growing up a female cousin about 16 lived with us who was heavy and also a slut. She always seemed to have a half shirt or bikini on and her belly roll and love handles hung over her too tight pants. There was no doubt that big girls were for me after seeing her poolside sitting with a big roll spilling over her bikini while family members told her she was heavy.




Define "slut" for me, pretty please?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 28, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Define "slut" for me, pretty please?



It's kinda like a man whore. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## abel (Oct 28, 2007)

I remember when I was a kid, watching pro wrestling (the bogus stuff). There was a match between two female wrestlers. One of them was a bit fat, and I still recall this excitation from seeing her cellulite jiggling around. 

I also noticed my neighbors in our suburban neighborhood in the summer with their shorts or swimsuits, mostly very attractive women, but totally flabby and out of shape. Something really turned me on about it.


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 28, 2007)

Adrian said:


> After I got married, I discovered as my wife's weight went up, I got excited about that reality. I married a BBW and found it fantastic to be married to a SSBBW!
> My wife could not maintain her health at her personal best weight (in my opinion) and lost weight. She is still a BBW but, I still remember vivid images of my SSBBW wife. She is also a super person and my best friend for the forty-two years of marriage.
> 
> Adrian



All I can say is wow... wonderful and lovely.


----------



## jello4me (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's just say in my cousin's case a great many boys/men in town enjoyed her pleasures. The interest seemed to drop off as her weight went up - but of course my interest increased as she got fatter. I made sure she was well suppllied with ice cream every night and loved to sneak peaks of her whenever I could. She was great in a tight bikini...


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 28, 2007)

jello4me said:


> Let's just say in my cousin's case a great many boys/men in town enjoyed her pleasures. The interest seemed to drop off as her weight went up - but of course my interest increased as she got fatter. I made sure she was well suppllied with ice cream every night and loved to sneak peaks of her whenever I could. She was great in a tight bikini...



Wow.....yer amazing.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 28, 2007)

abel said:


> I remember when I was a kid, watching pro wrestling (the bogus stuff). There was a match between two female wrestlers. One of them was a bit fat, and I still recall this excitation from seeing her cellulite jiggling around.
> 
> I also noticed my neighbors in our suburban neighborhood in the summer with their shorts or swimsuits, mostly very attractive women, but totally flabby and out of shape. Something really turned me on about it.




I hate to be the crotchety bitch here....(oh...Ill just do it anyway)....but what IS "flabby" and "out of shape"? Aren't all shapes...shapes? Your words suggest there is a right shape and a wrong one....

I don't mean to pick on you.....I just like to point out language that seems to contradict your stated preference and attraction...

There is a lot of that here.... Sentences like 'she was really fat, *BUT* really cute!".......as in...."I think she is cute, but I wouldn't, if I were _normal_", or something.....

Seems a small thing, I know...and I don't mean to be petty, but part of the whole size acceptance thing is digging through our own, deep, quiet fat phobias and prejudices...

Just saying.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 28, 2007)

FAinPA said:


> Probably 12-13yo, and honest to Goodness, standing up for two girls in particular in our class that were made fun of because they were what I term as sexy. From there it the Carnie Wilson photo in Vanity Fair magazine when Wilson Phillips were on top of the charts; I graduated college down south, moved to NYC and went to a Goddesses' dance at Cafe 44 in fall of '95. In one word, paradise. From there, married to an amazing BBW for 5+ yrs. and we still love going to bashes and dances.




You sound like a doll. Yay for you and yay for your lovely wife.


----------



## paperman921 (Oct 28, 2007)

This is my first post and i thought it would be appropriate to start this way....

Well i first noticed i liked fat girls when i was just starting out high school, which i am now only a freshman in college, anyways i didn't really notice that i liked big girls but then when i thought about it i realized that i had like bbw's all along. I guess i was born with the FA gene. I was always looking at the bigger women i never really noticed the skinnier ones, except for a few. I used to be really obsessed with girls gaining then it just grew on me from there to just plain bigger girls i still haven't grown to accept this enigma. But i hope in time i will be as out loud with my preferences as yours


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 28, 2007)

paperman921 said:


> This is my first post and i thought it would be appropriate to start this way....
> 
> Well i first noticed i liked fat girls when i was just starting out high school, which i am now only a freshman in college, anyways i didn't really notice that i liked big girls but then when i thought about it i realized that i had like bbw's all along. I guess i was born with the FA gene. I was always looking at the bigger women i never really noticed the skinnier ones, except for a few. I used to be really obsessed with girls gaining then it just grew on me from there to just plain bigger girls i still haven't grown to accept this enigma. But i hope in time i will be as out loud with my preferences as yours



Welcome, paperman! Great first post. I look forward to your contributions and your journey.


----------



## abel (Oct 29, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I hate to be the crotchety bitch here....(oh...Ill just do it anyway)....but what IS "flabby" and "out of shape"? Aren't all shapes...shapes? Your words suggest there is a right shape and a wrong one....
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you.....I just like to point out language that seems to contradict your stated preference and attraction...
> 
> ...


You are right, I will try to be more conscious of this. Don't worry about picking on me, I'm new at this kind of discussion and would hate to insult through ignorance. I'm a man and not fat, and don't know how it feels for women when they are. In real life girls can be so neurotic about weight, on the other hand the women here on this board seem to be totally well-adjusted. Perhaps those who aren't wouldn't be here in the first place?


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 29, 2007)

abel said:


> You are right, I will try to be more conscious of this. Don't worry about picking on me, I'm new at this kind of discussion and would hate to insult through ignorance. I'm a man and not fat, and don't know how it feels for women when they are. In real life girls can be so neurotic about weight, on the other hand the women here on this board seem to be totally well-adjusted. Perhaps those who aren't wouldn't be here in the first place?




Oh sweets....everyone here is just like everyone out there...some celebrate, some tolerate, some self loathe....which always breaks my heart.

I do think the ratio of "celebrate" is higher, though!

You gave me such a gracious response. Thank you. 

It's tricky, really.....I mean....lots of delight in fat here..and yet there is such a pervasive bias in some of the world that its hard not to internalize it...and have it leak out in weird little ways...

It reminds me, in a way, of my gay friends who have on occasion struggled with their own internal and quiet homophobia....it comes out through language, small bits of behavior...

And yeah....I am sensitive to it, and sometimes not very nice about it (I have a rather mixed rep here, methinks).....but its really not based in insecurity, but rather a strong, strong desire for folks who love fat folk (fat themselves or not) to never feel that there is something wrong with them for liking larger bodies.

My reasons are both selfish and non.....one...I want all FAs to be happy.....two...I dont want them hurting my fat sisters (or myself) with mixed messages...

Anyway...thanks again.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Oct 30, 2007)

abel and RedVelvet, here are my thoughts - - -

I think that RedVelvet made some good points here. "Aren't all shapes...shapes?" is just great! 

abel - your response to RedVelvet's post made me happy! Really good of you to react that way, I think. Clearly, you have the ability to listen to other people and think for yourself. That's so much better than to just defend oneself and get "aggressive"! So thanks. 

/ CuslonGodibb



abel said:


> I remember when I was a kid, watching pro wrestling (the bogus stuff). There was a match between two female wrestlers. One of them was a bit fat, and I still recall this excitation from seeing her cellulite jiggling around.
> 
> I also noticed my neighbors in our suburban neighborhood in the summer with their shorts or swimsuits, mostly very attractive women, but totally flabby and out of shape. Something really turned me on about it.


 


RedVelvet said:


> I hate to be the crotchety bitch here....(oh...Ill just do it anyway)....but what IS "flabby" and "out of shape"? Aren't all shapes...shapes? Your words suggest there is a right shape and a wrong one....
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you.....I just like to point out language that seems to contradict your stated preference and attraction...
> 
> ...


 


abel said:


> You are right, I will try to be more conscious of this. Don't worry about picking on me, I'm new at this kind of discussion and would hate to insult through ignorance. I'm a man and not fat, and don't know how it feels for women when they are. In real life girls can be so neurotic about weight, on the other hand the women here on this board seem to be totally well-adjusted. Perhaps those who aren't wouldn't be here in the first place?


 


RedVelvet said:


> Oh sweets....everyone here is just like everyone out there...some celebrate, some tolerate, some self loathe....which always breaks my heart.
> 
> I do think the ratio of "celebrate" is higher, though!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 30, 2007)

Ya know, I think I was about 14 years old. We finally got the internet, and wow did that change things. When you're 14 most "curvy" girls are awkward (at least the one's I knew) and truly they were unappealing to me. I discovered BBW sites on the internet and that was it! I never looked back. I can still remember that I found Dimensions through pencomputing.com/dimensions. It's really weird that I remember that, huh? Anyway, I was hooked on WG stories and contestants to be on the cover of the print form of Dimensions. 11 years later and still loving the BBW's! :huh:


----------



## BobbyNY (Dec 20, 2007)

I had never dated a big girl. Certainly none that would be considered a BBW or SSBBW by the community standards that define such, anyway. The reason was simple: I wasn't attracted to big girls. Or that's what i thought. Until...

It was approximately 3 years ago. I was going through some issues in my life and was online looking to "just chat". Hopefully with someone local, but it really didn't matter. I certainly wasn't looking for a date or anything physical or sexual in nature, so exactly whom I befriended didn't depend (for lack of a better word) on appearance. Really, I was looking for some companionship and genuine concern for me as a person. And I would retuen the same. The epitome of "friend".

She and I met online and began an immediate back-and-forth email/chat correspendence. A very down-to-earth girl with a great head on her shoulders. We hit it off almost immediately, finding many things we had in common, sometimes one after the next. Funny thing was, we were complete opposites. For all we shared and had in common, triple was the number of items we didn't have in common. That seemed to enrich both of us as we each tried new things. 

She and I decided to meet a few weeks later. She was a bit taller than I and about 200 pounds heavier. It didn't matter. Neither of us were looking for or interested in dating. We were both just coming off our own terminated relationships. It was nice just to "get out" and spend time with someone new without fear of attraction or relationship issues.

Then we began spending a lot of time together. We began spending almost every weekend night together and select weekdays between. Still just friends. No intimacy whatsoever. 

But as fate would have it, one evening while watching some movie, we kissed. We had grown as a couple and were pretty-much dating each other, though not "officially" dating. We liked one another very much and greatly enjoyed each other's company. A relationship had formed before us. But could it become anything more? I wondered. I realized how much this girl grew on me and how much I cared for her; how much I respected her and how much I loved being with her. She devoted her entire being to me and we were almost inseparable. 

Making love to her was difficult for her. She was greatly ashamed of her body, but I saw past it. I saw the woman who was in my life devoting her soul to me. Giving to me everything I could ever ask and then some. And I am embarassed to say, but mature enough to admit, I took advantage of that devotion. Very wrongly so. Very regrettably so. So much so, that I lost the greatest woman ever to grace my doorstep. But the one thing I never did was comment negatively about her body. Because, although i had never realized until then, I actually loved her body. I adored the feeling of my body pressed snugly against hers, feeling every inch of her surrounding me. Love making was slightly challenging but just as exciting. ANd I found myself desiring her now for her physical appearance, rather than anything else.

Extremely long story short, I haven't looked at a woman who isn't a BBW since. I realized exactly who I am and what I need. 

For the record, she is 5'11 370 pounds. I'm somewhere around 5'9 185 pounds. Give or take.

I absolutely loved watching her swim in her bikini. I would always ask that she remain nude after making love. And I would encourage her to maintain her weight, increase it or lose whatever she wanted if she desired to do so -- secretly hoping she would maintain her current weight and perhaps put on a few here and there. But I always encouraged and supported her decision(s) to do what she desired with her body. 

I fell in love with the woman. The weight was an unexpected plus. A plus I now exclusively seek in my soulmate.

-- Bobby


----------



## gabbort (Dec 20, 2007)

I became an FA from about age 14 when a rather big (Hot) girl sat on my lap for a photo and i felt her big ass touch my leg! That was one of the best days of my life!


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm.

Pre-sexual fixations aside,

I think I was about 13 or 14 when I started to become sexually aroused. I think it was various pictures of fat girls and so on in magazines, and of course BBWs in public, they would turn me on. I would collect pictures from newspapers before I had the internet. At first, I felt embarrassed, too. When someone mentioned around the lines of fat, I would get nervous. It's a sexual word to me. I have more self control and confidence now, thank God.


----------



## fabeantownluver (Dec 25, 2007)

I was 19, I saw some art and some internet bbw groups roused my interest. I have only dated big girls since then! I love them!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 25, 2007)

I think it was when i was like 15, My best friends mom was a single parent, and we would always go on vacations and trips together. She was a very pretty lady (just her face) but here body!! was amazing. She was one of the biggest pair shapes I have ever seen in real life :smitten: Something like Asshley or Jenni, but WE would always go swimming or in a jacuzzi on the trips. and she would wear a sexi bikini or 1 peace. but we would allways play tag in the pool or some other game, and I would allways make sure to tag her for s a REALLY long time on her butt and thighs. and I wasnt even that young so she new what I was doing, and she would just do that sorta flirty giggle everytime. and I know this sounds kinda weird but in the jacuzzi I would always sit down first, so I'd do that lame move where you put your hand down so she sits on it lol , but i was 15 and dumb, and I loved it. But she would never say anything she would juts sit on it or jiggle a little... So Yea she must have noticed I really liked her cause I was allways pitching a tent when i was with her lol sooo embarrassing

PAT


----------



## pudgy (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my experience was unique. I remember being in my early teens, like 13 or 14, and thinking that the government should make a law about making bikini's for overweight people. Yes, I know: I was a complete jerk.

But around 14 or 15 I began to have fantasies about gaining weight and getting really, really fat. Those began to fade away and then I started to realize that big girls were beautiful. I typed "fat women" into Google image search and just kept looking and looking and eventually found bigcuties.com somehow. And from then I just never looked back.

I guess for me it was more of a psychological release. As soon as I found out that others were attracted to big women, I guess I realized it was okay for me to be that way as well.


----------



## pmdogg (Dec 25, 2007)

I knew I was an FA when I was a little kid, probably 2nd grade or so. My parents used to have a friend of the family babysit while they went out. Needles to say, she was a big lady. I don't think a 7 year old should have felt some of the things I did with this lady. As time has passed, I have accepted the fact that I like big women, and even my parents caught me having an old copy of "Plumpers", I don't even think its around anymore. 

I do believe that an FA, if I am one, is born with a knack for big girls. I think I'm a true testiment to that statement.


----------



## Javito-07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello,

this is my first post. I'm from Argentina, so please be patient with my english.
I'm a guy.

The first memories that relate to fat atraction date back to when I was something like 7 or 8 years old. I remember stuffing pillows under my t-shirt. I played, and there was some storyline where I got fat or was made fat. I can't recall the details.
I remember that by age 10-11 I was fascinated by fat people (of both sexes). At age 11 I couldn't take my eyes from the fattest girl at school.
I was thrilled by comics or stories where people got fat or was fattened. I was of course very interested in Hansel and Gretel.
I created some fantasies in my mind. One involved Wonder Woman (impersonated by Linda Carter). She was captured by the enemy and was made to eat until she became obese and immobile, and was no longer dangerous to them.

Well, I guess that is how it began.

And of course, until I first found BUF, and then Dimensions, I thought I was the only guy in the world to have experienced anything of this sort.


----------



## Size2B (Dec 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Every FA I've known and discussed this with (most) were "born" with it... and remember the feeling from way back when. I don't think anything made them realize they were, they just always were.


I'm going to have to complete quote this. So true.
Only thing for me to add, for myself, is that it's always been mild. Not a hard driven force like lust or desire... just admiration from afar, like a smile here and friendliness there. Slow and soft force.


----------



## Tad (Dec 28, 2007)

Javito-07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> this is my first post. I'm from Argentina, so please be patient with my english.



Welcome Javito, and your english, at least in this post, was excellent. Please don't be shy to post again!

Oh, and it sounds like you were like so many of us, thinking it was only you who felt like that. I was like you, first found BUF, and later Dimensions.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2008)

I first realized I was an FA when I was around thirteen years old. I became sexually attracted to Anna Nicole Smith when she was at her heaviest. I couldn't understand why people were mocking her weight; why they mocked their _behavior_ was understandable, but not her weight. I thought she was drop-dead sexy. I was very disappointed when she lost the weight. Actually, I realized that I became sexually aroused when I heard about female weight gain. After that, it was the larger ladies that drove me wild (at least on a physical level). Soon, I discovered sites like these and began seeing that there were others like me. I just hope that I find a BBW to love.


----------



## des256 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was 8 or 9 or something and one of my friends' older brother had a VCR (which was quite special then). His brother was away, and we gathered a couple of kids to watch Porky's. Imagine four kids sitting around the TV with colas, bragging about doing all the things we saw. And then came the infamous shower scene, and three of the four kids were completely grossed out. After the movie I went home with a funny feeling, like I all of a sudden understood something that had been bothering me since birth.

I kind of grew it in private. I had a rich fantasy, so I started to make drawings and make up stuff. I remember vividly that I was charmed by a new sport I had invented, where two fat girls would wrestle eachother on an enormous transparent waterbed. I don't remember ever disclosing the drawings to anyone, but as soon as puberty really kicked in I was hooked.

The next step was a christmas holiday party at a friend's place. She had invited a bunch of her female friends, and we basically watched movies and ate the whole week. One of them, a chubby one, was turned on by a mutual feeding game we had going during the movies, and basically this turned into a complete frenzy (sometimes at the embarassment of the other girls, but we didn't care, we loved it).

So yeah, you could say I dig fat chicks. lol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 5, 2008)

I really enjoy this thread, hearing about people's first experiences. Something sweet about it. In a way it makes things seem all better synthesized/integrated to realize how none of us have been all that far away from each other all along. And for those of you guys using this thread to start posting on the forums...welcome.


----------



## gravity.plan (May 6, 2008)

To bring this thread alive...

It seems like I fully realized my preference in a slightly different way than most of the other posters..

One of my first relationships during high school was with a girl who was undeniably attractive, but also underweight. (Even though curvy/voluptuous/bbw types always turned my head, of course..)
Even though making out with her was enjoyable (who doesn't love kissing and spooning?).. beyond that, I just wasn't aroused much by her.. beautiful as she was.
Fairly amusing to think about now.. but at the time, it was pretty damn confusing. For both of us. Heh. Things got to the point that she wanted sex.. and so did I, but I was wondering if I had already developed erectile dysfunction or something at the age of 16/17!! (And of course I'm pretty damn sure she thought I was gay.. which is also funny now.)

My next gf was a bbw.. and when things got physical, just having her body next to mine was so intense I'd have to describe it as spiritual, and we were together close to 4 years.


----------



## Paquito (May 6, 2008)

Well, mah momma got preggars, and nine months later birthed me, so that's when I became an FA. I don't think you can "become" and FA, its just how you're born, even if its dormant for a while.
I'd have to say that my first *experience* was in the 4th grade, my best friend was this pretty girl I knew for two years. She was so cute, nice, funny...and adorably chubby. I vaguely recall sitting on a leather chair with her next to me, her belly pressing against me. I remember it being so comfortable there with her, so I guess thats when the dormant side came alive, but I didn't full become away of it since I came to terms with my fat sexuality. Though it should have been a tip when all the girls I had crushes on were at the very least curvy 
Now the fat love runs freely.


----------



## LittleHope (May 7, 2008)

I don't have any recollections of childhood crushes on fat girls or being drawn to fat women in my life or in pop culture. But when I hit high school and starting dating, I was just naturally drawn to bigger girls - girls who were at least chubby or plump, if not fat. It was never something I felt like I had to hide or worry about, and I felt perfectly normal (or at least not especially weird). Although I do find skinnier women (not skinny per se, but smaller than BBWs) attractive as well.

One thing I find interesting is that I have personal ads up on a number of websites that are not designed to cater to BBWs, and nowhere in those ads do I mention my size preferences. Yet the majority of women who respond to me are in fact BBWs. It's like they have a sixth sense or something.


----------



## samoacookie (May 7, 2008)

I love this thread! It warms my heart to see all the men share their experiences. Welcome to the new posters - we'd love to read more of what you have to say!


----------



## Duniwin (May 8, 2008)

The first experience that I can remember was when I was about 7 or so, traveling to visit a relative with me family. At a rest stop on the highway we got out for a break and as we were walking to the restrooms A very large man - probably over 500 lbs, although I'm not sure - passed us in the parking lot. I stopped and watched him until my mom told me to stop staring and pulled me along. This was the biggest person I had ever seen and I was fascinated. It wasn't anything sexual at all, but it was a kind of admiration.

A few years later I started taking swim lessons and was often admiring the few girls my age there who had a little bit of weight on them. None were even very big, but I remember imagining them getting fatter.
Shortly after my family moved to our new house, the summer before 8th grade, I was sitting downstairs with my family listening to Allan Sherman records (yes, LPs) and I got an erection during the song "Grow, Mrs. Goldfarb."

I started drawing women, then erasing the lines and drawing larger and larger curves. I still have those sketches somewhere...
In high school I stared Googling "fat women" and doing an image search, but I think it was doing a search for the lyrics to ""Grow, Mrs. Goldfarb" that led me to Dimensions.

I was always a pretty shy, nerdy kid, and never had any kind of relationship until college. I met a girl at a meeting of our School's Gay-Strait Alliance (which in itself is a funny story) and we started hanging out and going for walks.
About a week after we met, we were both at a mutual friend's birthday party on campus, and she came over and sat down on my lap, all 180 pounds of her.
It felt great, her weight on my lap, and I found myself running my hands up and down the sides of her thighs. We got up and went for a walk, it started to rain lightly.
At the corner she pulled me to her and we kissed, at night in the streetlight in the rain. :wubu:

In the 3 years we were together, she gained about 50 pounds and she realized pretty quickly by the fact that I payed as much attention to her thighs, hips and belly as to her breasts that I found the weight attractive on her. She asked about it, and I confessed and showed her the pictures and stories I had downloaded from Dimensions and other sites. She was cool with it, so long as I didn't use the pictures while I had her, and even let me take a few pictures of her in a too-small bikini and tried her hand at writing a biographical weight gain story.

Anyway, we broke up a year ago, but are still friends.

Whew! Kinda tough to post that - I don't normally talk about this kind of stuff, but it feels good to share it.


----------



## chubluvr (May 8, 2008)

This is my first posting.
I, like most others here, was born an FA, but it took me many years to act out on that.
In fifth grade, I was always attracted to the plump girls and it has always been that way.
My first real relationship, which lasted 10 years, was with an average sized woman and the intimacy was nothing special.
With my former wife, who was a BBW, it was something else, in a good way.
I have met a number of women on BBW Datefinders, and some have led to relationships. I have no question in my mind that abundant curves are what turn me on physically.


----------



## Vertigo5401 (May 16, 2008)

Zackariah said:


> My story is a bit different than the general "I always was" consensus, so I thought I'd tell it. I've always been fascinated in particular by rounded bellies, but oddly enough, when I was younger I mostly thought I was attracted to pregnant women. I was always open minded about size, and would have said I preferred 'voluptuous' women, but most of my crushes in middle and high school were actually quite thin.
> 
> However, when I hooked up with my current girlfriend (who I've been with for a little over six years now) she was a bbw. At the time I didn't mind, but over the course of a year or so, I came to actually love and appreciate her size, rather than just accept it. Nowadays, a woman pretty much has to carry at least a little extra weight to catch my eye, and I make sure my girlfriend knows I love her just the way she is.




Yes your story almost exactly mirrors mine, so I guess your not as different as you think?

I fancied myself a jack of all trades, being able to find beauty in any woman, white, black, big, small, whatever. Although I had minimal experience with dating for one reason or another.

I think I discovered dimensions when I was...13 or 14 maybe, although it didn't really interest me much at the time. I had thought I was more interested in pregnant women at that point, and even that to me, was just a side thing. There were plenty of skinny women I liked as well.


I was pretty depressed at the time, having just been involved in one of those awful love triangles where you fall in love with somebody who already has a bf. In the end she just ended up staying with him, which is what ALWAYS happens haha, I should've known better. She was short and sweet, with a cute little belly. Although, I did not let her cheat with me, I did at least get to cuddle with her. and THAT was the best feeling in the world to me. I'll never forget it.


Then, one day in highschool I met a girl who I thought was absolutely perfect in every way. She was pretty, thin, outgoing, fun to talk to, was totally into me and she lived only 3 blocks away. (how she could've lived so close all along without me noticing is a complete mystery to me). I really wanted to just get over my previous love already, so I just went for it. I thought this could finally be my ticket to happiness, but something was missing. 

I actually tried dating her I really did, but I just couldn't shake the fact that something was missing. I just didn't find myself all that attracted to her. I didn't know why. I had been with skinny girls before and it was fine. Something about this girl just wasn't right. When I hugged her I knew why. It was like hugging a towel rack. I felt....absolutely nothing. We remained friends for awhile and then we both went our seperate ways.

It was at that point that I came to realize it was not pregnant women that I loved, but cute little bellies :happy:

I realize now that I can never date a skinny girl again. Once you go fat, you don't go back (I know it's lame...I had to. ).

Now I only have crushes on bigger girls.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 19, 2008)

I'll chime in and tell my story which sounds similar. I remember liking fat girls as long as I can remember. When I was 8, our family spent time with another family that had a fat teenage daughter. I remember thinking to myself I like her, she is fat and cute. When I hit puberty, my thoughts of fat girls being cute changed to fat girls are hot! I had one thin girl friend. Right out of high school. We went out because I already knew her and she was somewhat familiar to me. I could not get beyond a platonic relationship with her because I liked her, but I did not find her sexy or appealing. When I had my first fat girl friend---well
I knew what I was looking for in a girl and I knew I would only be satisfied with a fat girl.


----------

